# New Fishing Rod



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I got fishing rod from Nick's Custom Rods. Man can that boy wrap a rod.


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

Nick is the best, If you think he can wrap rods, you should see him cast.


----------

